# tri-pole form



## monji112000 (Jun 2, 2006)

How many people here use the tri-pole in your school for training? It was used at Ip man' school, but its not a very common tool in most Style's of Wing chun.
 here is a not so hot clip of some people using it.
http://wingchunkungfu.cn/Mastermpg/100699v.mpg


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 2, 2006)

I have seen simular drills used in other systems but never that one.  will you please explain the drill in case i misunderstood what i was seeing


----------



## barriecusvein (Jun 2, 2006)

ive never seen that before. if im honest, it looked like a pretty poor drill.

some of the guys where i am use a table with 3 vertical poles in a triangle formation (tri-pod form i think) to train stuff. ive never done it though so i dunno what its for.


----------



## monji112000 (Jun 4, 2006)

Well its a bad clip.
But Ip man didn't think it was a poor drill. He created it, I havn't learned it yet but I used to watch people do it allot. 

If you want to know more about it ask someone who teaches it or get Duncan's tape on the tri-pole form. He is going to tape it soon. 

Do you guys use the Spring arm? or the Tire?

Other than the wooden dummy and punching a sand bag on the wall what other training tools of Wing Chun do you use?

Eather you like his Wing Chun or you don't. He has made his name on fighting, and applied Wing chun with Sifu Allen also.

Really They are the most qualified Diciplies of IP man in the states. (well Duncan retired so he isn't in the states anymore).


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## marcus_p (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Monji,

The tri pole is one of the *many* dummies that focuses on kicking. You must have seen the two tire ones. Not sure why you consider that horse training drill to be not so hot. SiFu Larry S. really shocks his horse when he moves.

/Marcus


----------



## monji112000 (Jun 8, 2006)

I didn't mean the drill just the clip. 

Its a little hard to tell what its about, if you havn't seen the drill in person.
Yah Sibak Larry shocks  well.  (it would be sibak  right?)

Have you trained with him at all?


----------



## monkey (Jun 8, 2006)

In China in the temple we had 24 dummies.Some spun on recaction based-some are posted as such the pole were & some supened from cieling or floor or both in combo.Each had its attribute to unusual taining.Here in lays the point of task.Early years-you are traind in specifics of the seperate dummys.Later you evolve to a status of compile or muti attack type.Lastly your tested for  all to show you have the gift  as passed & the set obsticle corse type relays veriuos attacks & you over come it.The drill shown like the weaving was one we used for speed-timing & useage of power desplayed threw out the entire set.


----------



## brothershaw (Jul 17, 2006)

From watching the clip, the main purpose of the drill is to teach footwork, and hand combinations coordinated with the footwork, some of the people were a little "loose" but no big deal.
 As someone else mentioned there are poles planted in the ground for kicking, stepping and kicking but that is quite  differemt


----------



## Chas Fisher (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello all:
i come from the Duncan Leung lineage, and having viewed the clip originally posted of Larry doing his thing, i thought i'd offer my comments...

What Larry is doing is typically referred to in our school as "shocking pole" drill. What we call the tri-pole dummy is quite different. it is a set of three poles set several feet apart, with one pole being very roughly 4 - 4.5 feet high, and the two other poles being about 3 - 3.5 feet high. they are stationary and the idea is to work both your mobility within a confined space, as well as your kick speed and accuracy, among other things. 

that being said, as as been commented on, Larry's ability to move quickly while staying grounded and covering simultaneously is exemplary. the shocking pole drill is a big part of our lineage's training regimen.

just my two cents....

thanks
chas


----------



## monji112000 (Jul 29, 2006)

:asian:   	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Yes you are correct I was wrong with the names.
thats the Shock pole drill.  
I have only seen the Shock pole drill, and I haven't trained it yet.  I have never seen the tri pole drill. I am waiting for Duncan's last video to get some idea about it till my Sifu teaches it to me.
I know its in Our lineage.. but I was wondering If and why I don't see them in other lineage?
Every time I train with people from his School (Sigung Duncan) I am impressed. Its unfortunate I didn't start Wing Chun earlier.
I great to talk to other people from Duncan's Lineage, who is your Sifu?


----------



## Chas Fisher (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Monji112000:
i see that you train with Sifu Gordon Lu? I have never met him, but he, like all of Sigung Duncan's students, has a very positive reputation within our family.

I have seen scant evidence of the tripole in other lineages, although i have seen some tripole footage (of Leung Ting, i think), and i know Sifu Gary Lam works on it.

My SiFu's are Bart Mann (disciple of Jerry Gardner, one of Sigung Leung's disciples), who recently passed away, and SiFu Phil Switzer, of the Colorado School of Wing Chun. I now train in Seattle.

regards

Chas Fisher


----------



## monji112000 (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your Sifu's passing. I am sure you will increase your diligence in his memory. I hope you stay inside the Applied Wing Chun Family. I wish you much luck in training.:asian:


----------



## Chas Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your condolences, Monji112000 (do you have an analog name?). yes, of course - as diligent or more than ever! I currently lead a training group here in seattle. if you are ever in the neighborhood, please come visit. All Wing Chunners are welcome, but those, like you, who are from our extended Pai are especially welcome.

Chas Fisher
realwingchun.com


----------



## monji112000 (Aug 23, 2006)

My "real" name is Brian. I don't think I will be around that area any time soon, sorry  

My Sifu may be around though. He normally does Seminars allot. If you come to this side of the country you will have allot of company.



Real Wing Chun.. hmm thats pretty funny. I do understand what you mean though.

Doesnt Steve Faulkner live somewhere in the western part of the country?


----------



## Chas Fisher (Aug 23, 2006)

Brian:

not sure where Sifu Falkner's school is...

Glad i can make you laugh - not sure why, though?

i occasionally make it to the other coast. i'll come pay my respects to your school if i'm in your area...

Chas Fisher
www.realwingchun.com


----------

